# IMovie project just disappeared



## Karinenhelp

An iMovie project disappeared out of my projectlibrary.
I can still see the movie uploaded in Itunes, but there is no project in the library and i am unable to adjust the project.
In Finder the project is mentioned, but the following extention imovie.rcproject.

Do you know what went wrong and how can i retrieve this project?


----------



## macthorough

find it with spot light and drag it where u want it. use time machine if u need to...


----------



## sinclair_tm

What version of iMovie are you using?


----------



## Karinenhelp

The version I'm using is: iMovie '09 version 8.0.4 (807)
With spotlight i find the 'document' (i don't know the enlish word) but with that strange extention: imovie.rcproject

What does it mean, how can I find the ' document' without the extention?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Where is this file? Did you move it? It seems that iMovie 09 doesn't put the media in the project file as iMovieHD and earlier did. It just point iMovie to where the media is really stored, so if you move the project file, it'll disappear from iMovie and will be of no use to you anymore. Close iMovie and move the file back to the Movies folder, or where ever you have iMovie set to keep project files and then reopen iMovie. It should see the file and give you the project back. Or at least that is what I have read.


----------



## Karinenhelp

The file with the extention, is in the same folder as the other projects are, but with this strange name.

What happened was, that I shared the project with iTunes and that was metioned at the top of my project, but then when the cursor (the red line to show where te movie is played) was on a photo it showed black on the display, the movie parts were still ok. 
I then decided to close iMovie and start up again, but then the project was not mentioned anymore in the library.
Then I went looking for it in Finder and discovered the project but with the extra extention .rcproject.
I am unable to rename this file. (no i mean, I don't know how to rename it) I am able to copy/duplicate it. it has the size of 10.7 MB which is small for 20 minutes of film and photos. I did not try to move it.
strange huh?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Like I said, it doesn't have any media files in it, only pointers to tell iMovie where to find the files. Sounds like the file, or a preference file, got corrupted. You will most likely have to start over on the project as there isn't really a way to have iMovie rebuild the broken project file.


----------



## Karinenhelp

I'm afraid that you are right, yesterday i did rename the file, got rid of the extention and when i openend the file it openend a folder named proxies and in the folder there were other folders all filled with. data files.

Thanks for thinking with me anyway, it made it easier to try things.

Bye.


----------



## bluefish

Im on 10.5.8 the last update from itunes was 10.2 i used it twice import refused to work i then tried exporting music into IDVD but the music in my itunes wasn't in my IDVD media, so i went into my back up and tried restoring the older version (that worked.!) and then it asked for password, i entered that in only for it to say ''you do not have access privileges'' then itunes completed vanished.! everything gone.! tried everything nothing? 

i called Apple support, ''Oh we've not heard of any issues with itunes? i said mate.! your not aware of this? well you should be its all over the net.! he then said give me $59 and I'll help you..prick.! why should i pay twice for their corrupt update? basically asking me to pay for their screw up, Apple has had an increased BUG threat like never before in the last 12 months, and now i also have Google redirect virus, i called Google..''Not our problem'' this web game is becoming increasingly painful.!


----------



## sinclair_tm

Is this asking for help, or a rant? If you want help, you must start a new thread in the forum of the OS you are running. If it's a rant, you must post that in the Offline forum, as this is for seeking help.


----------



## bluefish

Yeah thanks, its a bit of a rant sure, but its more about help, sorry if any of this is not expectable.........peter


----------



## frustratedincor

Steps to recover files

1. Hold Control and click on rc project file.

2. click on the Show Package Contents option

3. A folder called Movies should appear among others, double click on Movies

4. Within this folder should be 2 .mov files and 2 .m4v files


I recovered my project's .mov file which I had already edited.

If I need to make changes I can import the .mov file into iMovie and play with it which isn't ideal as all the files pieced together but separate but at least I didn't lose my work.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Please don't post in threads that are over a month old.


----------

